

Google research uses deep networks to turn Street View into actual movies - twoshedsmcginty
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1506.06825v1

======
twoshedsmcginty
Video footage of the technique is at:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cizgVZ8rjKA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cizgVZ8rjKA)

